# Over the range Microwave



## geeman (Mar 24, 2009)

I want to install a over the range microwave. But just looking at it, i think the micro wave will be to low. is there a way to move the cabinet above the range up so that the microwave isn't to low? Thanks


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you have air space above the cabinet over the range?
Is it an electric or gas range?
Check with your local Building Inspection department for code.
Check the installation instructions that come with the unit that you're buying.
Mike


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have room, yes you can move it. The tops will not match the others. May look funny.


----------



## geeman (Mar 24, 2009)

Its a electric range. lots of room above cabinets. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> If you have room, yes you can move it. The tops will not match the others. May look funny.


A little funny :laughing::laughing:

But it is my house:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## geeman (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks SDC, thats not bad looking. sure will save counter space gonna do that. mahalo


----------



## hswilliams (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much. I had the exact same issue and had no idea what to do. It worked perfectly.


----------

